# Radiator Marke Eigenbau: Rippenrohre, doch woher?



## AlpineRider (4. August 2010)

Grüß euch, werte User!

Ich bin seit mehreren Tagen auf der Suche nach einem Hersteller von Kupfer-Rippenrohren, um mir meinen eigenen Radiator zusammenlöten zu können. Der einlagige Radiator wird voraussichtlich die Maße 1000 mm x 500 mm haben.
Er würde horizontal verbaut werden, sodass die Lamellen vertikal durch Konvektion umströmt werden und die Wärme ohne Hilfe von Lüftern abgegeben werden kann.

Das Kernrohr sollte einen Außendurchmesser von 28 mm, 35 mm oder 42 mm haben. Bei der Rippenhöhe bin ich flexibel, solange die Vergrößerung der Oberfläche sinnvoll ist.

Gegoogelt habe ich genügend und habe auch im Zuge dessen etliche Hersteller von Kupfer-Rippenrohren, allerdings werfen sie ihre Fertigung nur für Großbestellungen an, deren Dimensionen jenseits meines Bedarfs liegen.

*Wisst ihr einen Handel oder Hersteller, der in Größenordnungen von circa 10 Stk. 1000 mm lange Rippenrohre aus Kupfer verkauft?*

System:
Intel Core i5 750, Asus P7P55D Pro, 4 GB DDR3 von Kingston, Zotac GTX 275 1792 MB.

Gekühlt sollen werden:
CPU, Spannungswandler vom Mainboard, Grafikkarte komplett, P55 Chipsatz (evtl.), Arbeitsspeicher (evtl.). Über die Sinnhaftigkeit der Kühlung von P55 Chipsatz und Arbeitsspeicher habe ich mir durch etliche Threads hier ein Bild gemacht und hier überwiegt "Habenwollen "

Das Ziel:
Maximales mögliches Übertakten für 24/7 Betrieb &   ΔT Wasser zu Luft sollte am Radiatorausgang gleich 0 sein (ist das überhaupt möglich?).
Der Radiator sollte im Leerlauf alle Komponenten passiv kühlen können. Wahlweise kann ich den Radiator auch mit Lüftern auf einer Seite voll besetzen, welche dann drehzahlgeregelt werden.

Voraussichtliches Budget für das Rohmaterial des Radiators: 400 EUR

MoRa, etc sind sicherlich sehr gute Radiatoren, aber ich will etwas für das Zimmer angepasstes haben, etwas einzigartiges was sich ins Zimmer einfügt.
Außerdem bin ich scharf darauf ein paar Kupferrohre zu löten.


----------



## VJoe2max (4. August 2010)

Da kann ich dir nachfühlen! Hab ebenfalls lange nach einer Quelle gesucht die solche Rippenrohre in Kleinmengen anbieten. Leider bin ich auch nicht fündig geworden.

Zu deinem Ziel: 
Ein ΔT von 0 ist definitiv nicht möglich! Auch eines nahe Null wird dir mit einem Radiator dieser Bauart im Passivbetrieb und mit den angestrebten Abmessungen nicht annähernd gelingen (im Idle noch am ehesten).
Dafür wäre der Radi lautlos, nicht so korrosionsgefährdet und sicher auch ein Stück besser als die üblichen Passiv-Radiatoren am Wakü-Markt. Ich denke mit so manchem aktiven Radiator könnte so ein Konstrukt schon mithalten. 
Aktiv belüftet könnte das aber schon einiges bringen. Auch da wäre ich aber skeptisch, ob z.B. ein MoRa damit zu schlagen ist, aber einen Versuch ist sicher wert. 



			
				AlpineRider schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem bin ich scharf darauf ein paar Kupferrohre zu löten.


Das ist für so ein Vorhaben die richtige Einstellung 

...Allerdigns erst wenn die Materialfrage geklärt ist. 
Hoffe ja sehr, dass sich hier vllt. jemand meldet, der eine brauchbare Bezugsquelle kennt.

Edit: In der Schweiz gibt´s Zur zeit bei ebay welche: http://cgi.ebay.de/Kupfer-Rippenroh...6997084QQihZ010QQcategoryZ30567QQcmdZViewItem
Aber nur zur Selbstabholung.


----------



## empty (4. August 2010)

Ich kann dir damit nicht helfen kenne keine Hersteller, aber hast du schon mal eine Spenglerei bei dir in der Nähe gefragt?

Die Lamellen hast du da Erfahrung was so ein optimaler Abstand dazwischen ist? Wenn zu nahe oder zu nahe zusammen wirst du mühe mit der Konvention geben.

Du wirst innerhalb eines Kreislaufes höchstens 1-2K Unterschied messen können, und dass das Wasser zu Luft dT=0 ist wird kaum möglich sein.  

Bin mal gespannt wie sich das Projekt entwickelt


----------



## AlpineRider (4. August 2010)

Dank euch für die Anteilnahme.



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Ein ΔT von 0 ist definitiv nicht möglich! Auch eines nahe Null wird dir mit einem Radiator dieser Bauart im Passivbetrieb und mit den angestrebten Abmessungen nicht annähernd gelingen (im Idle noch am ehesten).





VJoe2max schrieb:


> [...] Aktiv belüftet könnte das aber schon einiges bringen. Auch da wäre  ich aber skeptisch, ob z.B. ein MoRa damit zu schlagen ist, aber einen  Versuch ist sicher wert.



Ich hätte nichts dagegen, temperaturgesteuerte oder manuell gesteuerte Lüfter unter diesen 1000 mm x 500 mm großen Radiator zu montieren, um die Konvektion zu unterstützen. Die Lüfter würden dann von unten nach oben blasen.



			
				VJoe2max schrieb:
			
		

> Edit: In der Schweiz gibt´s Zur zeit bei ebay welche:





			
				VJoe2max schrieb:
			
		

> Aber nur zur Selbstabholung.



Leider zu weit weg und allein für die Spritkosten kann ich mir dann schon einen Mora3 kaufen.



empty schrieb:


> Ich kann dir damit nicht helfen kenne keine  Hersteller, aber hast du schon mal eine Spenglerei bei dir in der Nähe  gefragt?


 
Ich habe mich schon bei einigen Sanitär- & Installationsbetrieben /  Klempner gemeldet... die haben mit Rippenrohren aus Kupfer leider nix zu  tun.
Für Trinkwasserbeförderung verwenden sie normale Kupferrohre und für die  Heizung werden Radiatoren und Konvektoren aus Stahl verwendet.

Das höchste der Gefühle war ein Hersteller, der mir  Spirotherm Rohre angeboten hat. Das sind Kupferrohre mit einem  Kernrohrdurchmesser von 15mm und statt Lamellen sind Kupferdrähte  drumherum, die leiten die Wärme angeblich besser ab. Ursprünglich für  Unterflurkonvektoren gedacht.
~ 60 EUR soll der Laufmeter kosten.
Bei meiner Menge bin ich dann bei 420 EUR.

Für diese Summe würde ich mir es eher überlegen, 3 Stück MoRa seriell zu verlegen. Oder 2 MoRa mit 18 Lüftern.

Unterflurkonvektoren ist übrigens auch ein Stichwort, allerdings bin ich da auch nur vage fündig geworden und wenn, dann spielen sich die Dinger in uninteressanten Preis- und Größenregionen ab.



empty schrieb:


> Die Lamellen hast du da Erfahrung was so ein  optimaler Abstand dazwischen ist? Wenn zu nahe oder zu nahe zusammen  wirst du mühe mit der Konvention geben.


 
Das ist richtig. Wenn die Lamellenabstände auch zu gering sind, ist's  für mich unbrauchbar. Aber es wäre für mich mal ein Anfang, einen  Händler/Hersteller zu finden, der mir 7 bis 10 Stück 1000 mm Rippenrohre  verkauft. Dafür sehe ich allerdings schwarz, befürchte ich.



empty schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt wie sich das Projekt entwickelt


 
Ich auch 


Übrigens: Statt PVC Schläuche werde ich ebenfalls Kupferrohre innerhalb  und außerhalb des PCs verwenden. PVC Schläuche werde ich nur für die  Verbindung der Kupferrohre mit den Kühlelementen verwenden. 

Kupferrohre zu löten ist mit der richtigen Ausrüstung kein Problem und der zeitliche Aufwand ist überschaubar.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. August 2010)

AlpineRider schrieb:


> *Wisst ihr einen Handel oder Hersteller, der in Größenordnungen von circa 10 Stk. 1000 mm lange Rippenrohre aus Kupfer verkauft?*



Ich kenn keinen Hersteller von Rippenrohren, aber wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin, kann aus meiner Linksammlung mal einen Hersteller von Fußleisten-Heizungen raussuchen. Die bestehen aus nem Kupferrohr mit afaicr quadratischen Lamellen von ein paar cm Kantenlänge und größerem Abstand (halt optimal für passive Wärmeabgabe  ). Sowas sollte eigentlich in kleineren Mengen verkauft werden, als ich das letzte mal geguckt habe, waren sie mir aber zu teuer - wie quasi alle Kupferkonstruktionen ab Werk. (glaube mich an ~50€/m zu erinnern)
Da bleibe ich lieber bei meinem eBay-Sammelsurium, das erfüllt seinen Zweck genauso.



> Maximales mögliches Übertakten für 24/7 Betrieb &   ΔT Wasser zu Luft sollte am Radiatorausgang gleich 0 sein (ist das überhaupt möglich?).



Natürlich ist das physikalisch unmöglich. Selbst einige K über Raumtemperatur werden passiv verdammt schwierig, da sich hier die Wassertemperatur nicht nur als Temperaturdifferenz zwischen den Medien (nötig für Wärmeaustausch, geht eher linear ein), sondern auch als Faktor für die Wärmestrahlung (bei geringer Luftbewegung nicht unerheblich, Tempeatur geht quadratisch ein) und als Antrieb für die Konvektion (ohne Konvektion wirkt nur Abstrahlung) eingeht. Da macht sich jedes K mehr deutlich in der abführbaren Leistung bemerkbar.
Ocen kann man aber auch mit 10K meist nur unwesentlich schlechter.



> Der Radiator sollte im Leerlauf alle Komponenten passiv kühlen können. Wahlweise kann ich den Radiator auch mit Lüftern auf einer Seite voll besetzen, welche dann drehzahlgeregelt werden.



Das würde die Kühleistung extrem steigern bzw. das benötigte Material massiv verringern. 400€-Vorschlag für semipassiv:
Zwei Mora3, horizontal montiert (ggf. warten, ob die versprochene Core-Version noch erscheint). Sollte idle für passiv Betrieb reichen und unter Last eher 300 denn 400rpm.



> Voraussichtliches Budget für das Rohmaterial des Radiators: 400 EUR



Dafür könnte man ggf. nur mir Rohr, ohne Lamellen schon einiges an Kühlleistung erhalten.


P.S.:
Wenn du präzise biegen kannst und nicht oft basteln willst, sollte der Einsatz von Schläuchen eigentlich nur im Bereich der Pumpe nötig sein.


----------



## empty (4. August 2010)

Ich denke mal der Verkäufer bietet sicher die Möglichkeit zum Postversand ebenfalls an! Kann nicht sein ernst sein das jemand bis fast nach Klosters hochfährt also ich würde es nicht machen. Und die Schweizer Post wird es sicher auch akzeptieren. Schreib Ihn mal an, das ist selbst für mich als Schweizer zu weit in der Pampa.


----------



## AlpineRider (4. August 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> [...] aber wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin, kann aus meiner Linksammlung mal einen Hersteller von Fußleisten-Heizungen raussuchen. [...] (glaube mich an ~50€/m zu erinnern)


Das ist eine tolle Sache, vielen Dank. Diese Fußleisten-Heizungen / Unterflurkonvektoren sind mir auch schon bei der Google-Suche aufgefallen. Die meisten waren aus Stahl, aus Kupfer wäre natürlich perfekt. Einer von denen hat mir eben seine Spirotherm Rohre aus Kupfer angeboten.

Bzgl. dT=0: Das stimmt, ohne Temperaturunterschied kann keine Konvektion stattfinden.
Das hatte ich allerdings schlecht formuliert. Bei dT=0 dachte ich eher an den Konvektor mit einer vollen Ladung Lüfter unten drunter die auf ~500 U/min laufen.

Zwei horizontal montierte Mora3 habe ich auch im Auge. Das ist ein Ideenansatz, der mir sehr gut gefällt.
Wenn ich mir die Preise von 7x 1000 mm (7x50€=350€) Rippenrohre ansehe, dann bin ich mir nicht mehr ganz so sicher, ob ich nicht doch lieber 2 Stk. Mora3 nehmen sollte, weil der Mehraufwand mit den Rippenrohren deren mehr oder weniger bessere Leistung (wenn überhaupt) nicht rechtfertigt.
Mal sehen ...



empty schrieb:


> Ich denke mal der Verkäufer bietet sicher die Möglichkeit zum Postversand ebenfalls an! Kann nicht sein ernst sein das jemand bis fast nach Klosters hochfährt also ich würde es nicht machen. Und die Schweizer Post wird es sicher auch akzeptieren. Schreib Ihn mal an, das ist selbst für mich als Schweizer zu weit in der Pampa.


Dann wäre da noch das Zittern wegen dem Zoll ... oder gleich im Vorhinein die Rumtuerei mit dem Zoll. Versand von der Schweiz nach Österreich sind für mich nur eine schlechte Option.


----------



## Elvis3000 (4. August 2010)

nach rippenrohren in kleineren mengen hab ich mich auch schon vergeblich umgesehen......bin aber am überlegen ob ich das ohne rippen auch hinkriegen würde. 10er kupferrohr kriegste für 60 euro fürn 50 meter ring.genug davon in spiralen gedreht in eine senkrecht stehende unten offene 2 meter röhre verlegt und den rest müsste die kaminwirkung machen. wenn der sog doch zu schwach ist dann halt oben oder unten noch nen fan mit reinpacken.
die röhre müsste aber sicher 2 meter hohe und 30 cm durchmesser haben.man bräuchte sicher viel rohr und ne starke pumpe.....kann das jemand ausrechnen von euch?....

ich hab auch schon überlegt aus den rohren eine menschliche skulptur zu biegen.wäre sicher der hingucker.die könnte man auch mit alten jeanshosen-jacke überziehen um den kamineffekt einzuleiten.die luft wird über die hosenbeine angesaugt und oben ausgeblasen.in jeden ärmel noch nen lüfter rein der rausbläst......

oh gott leute mir geht die phantasie durch.
aber ich will ums verrecken keine 0815 lösung.

greez   udo


----------



## VJoe2max (4. August 2010)

Ein ΔT von Null würde btw auch dem zweiten Hauptsatz der Thermodynamik widersprechen sobald Wärme in den Kreislauf eingespeist wird. Und das passiert schon allein durch das einschalten der Pumpe . Man kann sich aber im Prinzip immer weiter dem ΔT von Null annähern, wenn man so Richtung Fussballfeldgröße und mehr denkt .


----------



## empty (4. August 2010)

Achquatsch das mit dem Zoll ist NP! Grünes Zettelchen Ungefährer Marktpreis und man muss nachverzollen oder man bitten den Jungen die Rubrik Geschenke anzukreuzen ... ist kein Ding

Edith: zum Versand steht da noch: Angeboten wird 1 meter Rippenrohr 12/21.5 Innen/Aussen. Oberfläche 0.215qm. Mögliche Länge am Stk.15m
Versankosten werden nach Menge Berechnet.Schweiz oder EU.


ergo bestellen!!


----------



## AlpineRider (4. August 2010)

Bzgl. des zweiten Hauptsatzes der Thermodynamik. Theoretisch ja, praktisch natürlich auch, aber ich denke es wird davon ausgegangen, dass keine Energie eingesetzt wird (z.B. Lüfter), um die Wärme aus dem Kreislauf abzuführen. Was wäre, wenn genügend Lüfter die Wärme an die Umgebung abführen könnten/würden? Bei einem Chiller könnte und wird das Wasser meines Wissens nach auf unterhalb der Raumtemperatur gekühlt. (Natürlich mit aufwändiger eingesetzter Energie. Das ist für mich allerdings keine Option, da ich den PC für den 24/7 Betrieb habe und Kondenswasser unbedingt vermeiden möchte)



empty schrieb:


> Achquatsch das mit dem Zoll ist NP! Grünes Zettelchen Ungefährer Marktpreis und man muss nachverzollen oder man bitten den Jungen die Rubrik Geschenke anzukreuzen ... ist kein Ding
> 
> Edith: zum Versand steht da noch: Angeboten wird 1 meter Rippenrohr 12/21.5 Innen/Aussen. Oberfläche 0.215qm. Mögliche Länge am Stk.15m
> Versankosten werden nach Menge Berechnet.Schweiz oder EU.
> ...


Klingt ansich nicht schlecht. Ich war auch gerade dabei dem Verkäufer eine Nachricht zu schicken, wie man das mit dem Anschluss an übliche 12 mm Kupferrohre oder Bogen realisieren könnte (Muffen müsste man ja drüberschieben, da sind aber die Lamellen im Weg), doch da habe ich kurz nachrechnet:

Bei einem einlagigen Konvektor mit der Größe 1000 mm x 500 mm müsste ich 23 Stück 1 m Rippenrohre kaufen (21,5 mm Außendurchmesser). Bei einem Meterpreis 16€ wären das 368€ ohne Versandkosten und Zoll.

Dafür bekomme ich mehr als 2 MoRa3 und wenn ich die nebeneinander auf einem Tragegestell horizontal überm Arbeitstisch anordne habe ich auch ungefähr 1 m x 0,4 m erreicht.

Mir geht's nicht darum möglichst einzigartig zu sein, sondern eine möglichst effektive Wasserkühlung bei geringster Geräuschemission und akzeptablem Preis zu finden.


----------



## empty (4. August 2010)

Ihr meint beide sicher den ersten Hauptsatz der Thermodynamik, da ja nirgens in der Wakü Entropie eine Rolle spielt. Jedes System das den ersten Hauptsatz verletzt ist ein Penetum Mobile 1. Art und nach heutigem Wissenstand unmöglich. Da du auch ausdehnung vom Wasser hast, wird Arbeit verrichtet und ich nehme vereinfacht an das eine WaKü ein Isochores System ist. Überlegt es euch mal ...


----------



## VJoe2max (4. August 2010)

AlpineRider schrieb:


> Bzgl. des zweiten Hauptsatzes der Thermodynamik. Theoretisch ja, praktisch natürlich auch, aber ich denke es wird davon ausgegangen, dass keine Energie eingesetzt wird (z.B. Lüfter), um die Wärme aus dem Kreislauf abzuführen. Was wäre, wenn genügend Lüfter die Wärme an die Umgebung abführen könnten/würden? Bei einem Chiller könnte und wird das Wasser meines Wissens nach auf unterhalb der Raumtemperatur gekühlt. (Natürlich mit aufwändiger eingesetzter Energie. Das ist für mich allerdings keine Option, da ich den PC für den 24/7 Betrieb habe und Kondenswasser unbedingt vermeiden möchte)


Ein Chiller ist auch eine aktive Kühlung. Um unter Raumtemperatur zu kühlen muss man da sehr viel Energie einsetzen. Das berühmte Prinzip der Entrophievernichtungsmaschine gibt´s eben leider nicht. Deswegen wird ein Raum in dem ein Kühlschrank mit offener Tür steht auch nicht kälter sondern wärmer .

Mit einer passiven Kühlung und sei sie auch mit noch so vielen Lüftern bestückt ist die Wassertemperatur im Kreislauf aber prinzipiell nicht gleich oder kleiner der Raumtemperatur zu bekommen. In einer normalen Wakü wird dem Kreislauf nämlich nirgends aktiv mehr Wärme pro Zeiteinheit entzogen als der Kreislauf liefert, da der Wärmetausch vom Temperaturgradienten angetrieben wird. Wäre kein Temperaturgradient vorhanden würde auch keine Wärme abgeführt . 
Mehr Wärme als eingespeist wird kann nur eine aktive Kühlung wie z.B. ein Chiller abführen, der aber natürlich anderer Stelle die entzogene Wärme plus der recht hohen Verlustleistung des Kühlaggregats wieder abgegeben muss .

Ein luftgekühlter Radiator kann daher jedenfalls unabhängig davon wie stark die Konvektion ist (egal ob frei oder erzwungen) niemals eine Wassertemperatur unterhalb der Raumtemperatur erreichen solange in den Kreislauf Wärme eingespeist wird. Daher ist es ja prinzipiell unmöglich mit einer normalen Wakü, egal ob passiv oder aktiv belüftet, irgendwo im System Temperaturen gleich oder geringer als Raumtemperatur zu erreichen. Nur wenn der Radiator mit kühlerer Luft als der Raumtemperatur versorgt würde könnte eine Wassertemperatur gleich oder kleiner der Raumtemperatur in der der Rechner arbeitet erreicht werden. 




AlpineRider schrieb:


> Mir geht's nicht darum möglichst einzigartig zu sein, sondern eine möglichst effektive Wasserkühlung bei geringster Geräuschemission und akzeptablem Preis zu finden.



In dem Fall ist die Mehrfach-Mora-Variante sicher die bessere Alternative für dich . 

Trotzdem wäre es schön wenn man irgendwo an diese Rippenrohre in vertretbaren Mengen ran kommen würde. Mir fallen da auch noch allerhand andere Anwendungsmöglichkeiten in einer Wakü ein.


----------



## AlpineRider (4. August 2010)

Edit:
Danke für die Erklärung, VJoe2max.  Ich denke, jetzt wächst auch mein Verständnis, dass dT Wasser zu Luft=0  nicht realisierbar ist. dT Wasser zu Luft<0 wäre sowieso nie ein  Thema gewesen und für mich auch im Vorhinein verständlich. Aber klar, wenn ich Energie in den Kreislauf einspeise  und mit der Umgebungstemperatur abkühle, kann es nicht in praxisnahen Größendimensionen die Temperatur der Umgebung annehmen.

Auch wenn das Ziel dT=0 nicht erreicht werden kann, möchte ich dennoch mein Projekt fortsetzen. Ich denke, 2 MoRa3 samt 18 Lüftern @ 500 U/min dürften jedenfalls ausreichen, um das künftig übertaktete System leise zu kühlen. Vielleicht ist im Idle dann auch lüfterloser Betrieb möglich. Wenn's soweit ist, starte ich definitiv ein Tagebuch.

Von der Idee mit den Rippenrohren werde ich mich wohl aus Kostengründen eher distanzieren. 400-500 EUR für einen halben m² einlagigen Konvektor aus Eigenbau, wenn ich für weniger Geld dasselbe mit MoRas realisieren kann, ist eher weniger berauschend.

Wer dennoch Quellen für Rippenrohre hat, immer her damit


----------



## VJoe2max (4. August 2010)

@empty: Doch doch, es ist schon der zweite Hauptsatz gemeint - denn genau der schlägt bei diesem Phänomen zu 
Der Energieerhaltungssatz beschreibt das Problem nicht, obwohl auch der selbstverständlich auch für eine Wakü gilt. Er kann aber das Phänomen nicht erklären, warum die Wassertemperatur niemals die Raumtemperatur erreichen oder gar unterschreiten kann. Das erklärt der zweite Hauptsatz .


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. August 2010)

AlpineRider schrieb:


> Das ist eine tolle Sache, vielen Dank. Diese Fußleisten-Heizungen / Unterflurkonvektoren sind mir auch schon bei der Google-Suche aufgefallen. Die meisten waren aus Stahl, aus Kupfer wäre natürlich perfekt. Einer von denen hat mir eben seine Spirotherm Rohre aus Kupfer angeboten.



Guckst du hier
Kupfer und Lamellen in großen Abständen  
Aber wie gesagt:
43,20€ pro Meter, d.h. pro 0,3m² Blech. Zum Vergleich: Ein Mora3 hat zwar nur 3,2mm Lamellenabstand, bietet aber für 130€ 2,5m² Blech, ein Nova ist zumindest deutlich billiger und war dem Mora2 in Sachen Passivleistung mehr als ebenbürtig.



> Bzgl. dT=0: Das stimmt, ohne Temperaturunterschied kann keine Konvektion stattfinden.
> Das hatte ich allerdings schlecht formuliert. Bei dT=0 dachte ich eher an den Konvektor mit einer vollen Ladung Lüfter unten drunter die auf ~500 U/min laufen.



Das löst das Problem mit der Konvektion und bringt sich bei solchen Oberflächen sehr nahe an die Raumtemperatur.
Es löst aber nicht das Problem, dass bei dT=0 auch keine Wärmeleitung durch das Material möglich ist.



Elvis3000 schrieb:


> nach rippenrohren in kleineren mengen hab ich mich auch schon vergeblich umgesehen......bin aber am überlegen ob ich das ohne rippen auch hinkriegen würde. 10er kupferrohr kriegste für 60 euro fürn 50 meter ring.genug davon in spiralen gedreht in eine senkrecht stehende unten offene 2 meter röhre verlegt und den rest müsste die kaminwirkung machen. wenn der sog doch zu schwach ist dann halt oben oder unten noch nen fan mit reinpacken.
> die röhre müsste aber sicher 2 meter hohe und 30 cm durchmesser haben.man bräuchte sicher viel rohr und ne starke pumpe.....kann das jemand ausrechnen von euch?....



Ich kann dir ausrechnen, dass du keine starke Pumpe brauchst, wenn du 2-3-4 Spiralen parallel einbindest. Außerdem kann ich dir sagen, dass du ohne größere Temperaturdifferenz keinen Kamineffekt hast. Baue das ganze lieber offen und/oder nebeneinander auf, um sonstige Luftbewegungen im Raum zu nutzen.
Mit etwas Glück finden sich im Netz auch noch ein paar Bilder von künstlerischen Interpretationen. Figuren hat afaik noch keiner gemacht (bieg mal Rohr so exakt...), aber eine Reihe enger Spiralen oder ein hübscher Turm haben durchaus potential. (viel Spaß beim polieren  )




AlpineRider schrieb:


> Bzgl. des zweiten Hauptsatzes der Thermodynamik. Theoretisch ja, praktisch natürlich auch, aber ich denke es wird davon ausgegangen, dass keine Energie eingesetzt wird (z.B. Lüfter), um die Wärme aus dem Kreislauf abzuführen. Was wäre, wenn genügend Lüfter die Wärme an die Umgebung abführen könnten/würden? Bei einem Chiller könnte und wird das Wasser meines Wissens nach auf unterhalb der Raumtemperatur gekühlt.



Wenn du einen Weg findest, wie Lüfter Energie einsetzen können, um Wärme zu bewegen - vielleicht. Ein Chiller macht das, wie du ganz richtig feststellst.
Im Normalfall setzen die Lüfter ihre Energie aber zur Bewegung von Luft ein, der eigentliche Wärmetransport erfolgt passiv.



> Klingt ansich nicht schlecht. Ich war auch gerade dabei dem Verkäufer eine Nachricht zu schicken, wie man das mit dem Anschluss an übliche 12 mm Kupferrohre oder Bogen realisieren könnte (Muffen müsste man ja drüberschieben, da sind aber die Lamellen im Weg),



Dann schiebt man 12mm AD-Rohr rein und lötet 
Aber ich würde erstmal nach der Wandstärke fragen. 11,8mm ist Kernlochdurchmesser für G1/4", 13,16 ist AD. Wenn das Rohr mindesten 14mm Außendurchmesser hat und außen durch die Lamellen gestützt wird...
Man muss natürlich genau die Mitte treffen.



> doch da habe ich kurz nachrechnet:
> 
> Bei einem einlagigen Konvektor mit der Größe 1000 mm x 500 mm müsste ich 23 Stück 1 m Rippenrohre kaufen (21,5 mm Außendurchmesser). Bei einem Meterpreis 16€ wären das 368€ ohne Versandkosten und Zoll.



Ich würde auf max. 20 Stück runtergehen (oder/und die Außenabmessungen steigern). Du brauchst auch ein bißchen Abstand von einem Rohr zum nächsten, so groß sind die Lamellenabstände nicht.



> Mir geht's nicht darum möglichst einzigartig zu sein, sondern eine möglichst effektive Wasserkühlung bei geringster Geräuschemission und akzeptablem Preis zu finden.



Dann sind 1080er Radis (ob Mora oder Nova weiß ich nicht - kenne keinen Passivtest mit Mora3) sicherlich der bequemste weg. Wenn du dir mehr Aufwand machen und weiter Geld sparen willst, dann musst du (wie ich) auf eBay nach gebrauchten Klima,etc. Radiatoren ausschau halten. Bis man ausreichend Fläche mit Kupferrohr von brauchbarem ID zusammen hat, können aber Monate vergehen.


_edit: too slow  sag mir doch einer, das vjoe an der Sache dran ist, dann kann ich mir die Hälfte sparen_


----------



## AlpineRider (4. August 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Guckst du hier


Genau diesen Link hatte ich mal vor Ewigkeiten gefunden und dann verschmissen. Google-Suche? Nada. Danke 
Aber dank dir vor allem für den kompletten post und dem Flächen-/Kostenvergleich von den Heizleisten zum MoRa.



> _edit: too slow  sag mir doch einer, das vjoe an der Sache dran ist, dann kann ich mir die Hälfte sparen_


Dennoch hat's mich gefreut alles zu lesen


----------

